# ESL Account Passwort + eMail Passwort vergessen!



## Quickscope (14. März 2011)

Hey,


ich habe mein PW von meinem ESL Account vergessen. Man denke nicht schlimm, man kann sich ja an die Email Adresse unter der man sich registrierte ne Mail zu schicken lassen. Doch habe ich mein Email passwort ebenfalls vergessen. 

Ich hab nun den Support angeschrieben! Wisst ihr wie lang das dauert? 

Oder einfach neuen Acc machen? 

MfG


----------



## qwerkop23 (14. März 2011)

neuen acc? nicht das du einen drauf bekommst wegen multiaccount, gibt glaube 3650 tage sperre.
soll doch nen kumpel in deinem namen nen ticket aufmachen und alles weiterleiten was du zu sagen hast. 
evt. haste ne player card und kannst nen foto von ausweis und playercarfd an die esl schicken, hilft auch.


----------



## Quickscope (14. März 2011)

Nope habe keine Playercard! Mal ne Frage kann man den ESL Name mit dem man sich anmeldet BSP: freddyfickfrosch ändern in z.b hornybastardgoescrazy?

Namen einfach nur ausgedacht!^^

Muss man dafür was bezahlen? oder brauch man ne Playercard? 

Ich möchte einfach nur wissen ob und wie man den ändern kann! 

MfG


----------



## qwerkop23 (14. März 2011)

einstellungen, daten ändern, nick name und dort trägst du einen neuen naman ein, wie z.b.: "ich habe keinen passwort zu meinem esl-account und möchte jetzt meinen namen ändern"


----------



## Quickscope (14. März 2011)

Nein, der Admin hat mir geraten meine email zu erneueren eine neues Passwort und ggf ein anderen Nickname!


----------



## qwerkop23 (14. März 2011)

die mail adresse änderst du ebenfalls in den einstellungen, daten ändern, e-mail. nur wie willst du das machen wenn du dich nicht einloggen kannst?


----------



## Gaschi (21. April 2011)

und selbst wenns ... EIGENTLICH geht sowas ganz schnell mitm dem esl support ... hab meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht ^^..... man braucht nur da und da bissl ne connection und schon is so ne sache in 5 minuten geregelt x)


----------

